# Which is your favorite treatment for mites?



## tastyness (Aug 16, 2014)

I have the chance to grab a bottle of miticide (the three I'm considering are  Forbid, Floramite, or Avid)

I don't have a problem, but am getting ready to start up a new grow and would love to have a good one in my bag of tricks in case I need it. 

I can't get it later (not available where I live) but have a friend coming to visit that could bring me some. 

So if you could only get one brand in this area - what would you choose?
I'm open to other brands/options if something has come along recently that is getting rave reviews.

Can't wait to get my green thumb back on... my last results were AMAZING thanks to the help of everyone in this awesome community.  I'm really looking forward to some new varieties and hope this is like riding a bike...it that it will all come back to me.
~~~

​


----------



## MR1 (Aug 16, 2014)

SNS 209 works really well for keeping mites and other pests away.


----------



## vostok (Aug 16, 2014)

*For me its Neem Oil, made from the sap of Azidectin tree in India, its a natural pesticide and kills mold too, apply a teaspoon to a pint spray bottle fill with warm water and shake spray for great defenses.. 2 times per day,...but the real good news is that its also systemic plants can drink it up, but that said avoid spraying buds too close to harvest*


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 16, 2014)

All natural...praying mantis...they're all use...will eat any insect and very territorial..with a food supply(mites,caterpillar,aphids anything living they feel they can kill...humming birds small rodents)...


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 16, 2014)

Neem is great in veg...I'd never use it on flowering plants...I use a neem/medicide/insecticide combo designed for organic growers...and as stated only during veg 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 16, 2014)

Forbid


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2014)

SNS 209 added to your grow and will repel the spider mites. They just leave. It is a great product.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 16, 2014)

Riot's Ultimate Mite Spray..
Comes in an one ounce concentrate, that you mix 1ml to a gallon of water.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 17, 2014)

Well let me round this out by adding one more in a dizzying array of choices  I prefer to use Azomax as it is Made from the active ingredient of Neem oil. It is made to mix better in water so that it can be used as a soil drench(while in flower, or in a spray when in veg) or straight into a hydro reservoir. The plants will absorb it either through the leaves or suck it up through the roots and send it all over the plant. It will stop leaf chewers of all kinds in their tracks as it doesn't taste good to the bugs and has a killing affect on them.

The good thing about it is that it breaks down in the soil and within the plant after 10 days, and is no longer able to affect the smell or taste of the bud.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 17, 2014)

SNS 217 killer spray, SNS 209 is a repellant I love 217 kills them dead after 2 applications, I saved my indoor crop twice, once during veg, and in the last weeks of flower. Thank god for 217


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 17, 2014)

Organic-I'm with lifespan, SNS 217 to get rid of them, SNS 209 to keep them gone.

Non-organic-Forbid and Floramite.

I have never actually seen or had neem oil do anything at all against mites and it leaves an oily residue on your plants.  I used it very early in flower one time and the taste of the stuff never left the buds.  Over the years, I have used dozens of products for mites--the only pest I seem to get, but a formidable one.  Many people try and change up treatments as the mites adapt very quickly to one pesticide and become stronger.  There is a reason they are called "The Borg"


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 17, 2014)

Since we are here on buggie control, I was wondering about this Azamax, how much to gallon, do I use it only as foliar, or do I drench too, I want to kill these loopers, bud worms and caterpillars, as well as anything else lol. Also can I use it as far into flower as I am, these are outdoor plants? And will it help with PM?


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2014)

Being straight up here  folks    Neem oil is great  no matter what  if you got mites or not   i would highly recommend it,,,  just to  spray on  every so often  once a week or so. 
 Also   if you  find out you got mites  only way  to actually  100 percent  get rid of them    never mind  the fancy azamax   and other products out there  that some growers most growers  have to  buy online  cause its not  readily available 
    This is all you need to  get rid of mites  once and for all. 

1  BLEACH 
2     Bug B gone 
3     50 gallon or bigger   drum 
4  string 
5 Tarp 

  now just forget the thought of   spraying  your plants  you just never get it all   most growers 
Be prepared to completely  tear down your room / tent 
 step one    read instruction on bug be gone  and mix it into a 50 gallon  drum  water  bug be gone ratio 

step 2   add some into a spray bottle  pending on size of your plants  use string to   tie them up  as to being able to actually tip plant upside down  into  the  drum , stem and all  right to medium    when tipping plant  into  drum     move it up and down    submerging  plant  totally once done  use spray bottle  spray top of soil  and all of pot  including  bottom side    catch trays    everything  

 step 3  place  plant into another  room   that has tarp on floor    do all plants   like that  once all plants are out of  room or  tent 
     get a 20 liter/ 5 gallon  pail  mix it  50 / 50     bleach and water    and start taking down your  room  spraying   your lights     ballast if in room  wiping it with bleach   light bulb    fans   ducting   flooring  walls   everything  once done   let it vent out  and  do second  application  was everything again    once room is done      place plants  back inside  and resume  growing  remember    your going to need to do this one more time   4 - 5 days 

 another  sure fire way to rid mites once and for all is  C02  crank it up  10,000 -20,000 ppm to kill them off once and for all


----------



## pcduck (Aug 17, 2014)

> another sure fire way to rid mites once and for all is C02 crank it up 10,000 -20,000 ppm to kill them off once and for all



Does not work. Tried it. All it did was turn my girls a nice yellow color.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 17, 2014)

No no no, thee sure fire way is to get 20 gal of high test gasoline and a pump up sprayer....:doh: :hubba:

The Azomax can be used as a foliar application during the veg period but I would not use foliar during flower. During fflower you would use it as a soil drench. I mix up 10ml to a gallon(or 5ml to a half gal) of water and mix well. then pour into soil so that all off soil?medium is drenched. I have also added it directly to a hydro reservoir, using 20ml to a 40gal reservoir and then allowed it to run and water plants for 24hrs.

I have never had a run in with "the Borg" so I don't know the effectiveness of the Azomax against them. For other chewers like gnats, thrips, and fflying insects, I can vouch for its effectiveness. If you are dealing with the borg then I would go with the sns-217 ffor a mild case and fforbid ffor a bad case of them, as these have been used effectively for certain.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 18, 2014)

I have successfully gotten rid of mites with Forbid and/or Floramite.


----------



## ncmga (Aug 20, 2014)

Greetings

I keep crying when I see posts like the ones I been seeing lateley. Excuse me while I get myself together. I've almost stopped buying so called bottle stuff for plants making claims for consumables. Check this out just as simple and safe ,I use Dr. Bronners peppermint castle soap at a 1tbsp per qt. Peppermint freezes bugs and dries em out. I hope folks out here would get your master gardeners certification! (sob,sob).

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 31, 2014)

would anyone reccommend watering with neem if plants are budding dont want to affect taste


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2014)

ncmga said:


> Greetings
> 
> I keep crying when I see posts like the ones I been seeing lateley. Excuse me while I get myself together. I've almost stopped buying so called bottle stuff for plants making claims for consumables. Check this out just as simple and safe ,I use Dr. Bronners peppermint castle soap at a 1tbsp per qt. Peppermint freezes bugs and dries em out. I hope folks out here would get your master gardeners certification! (sob,sob).
> 
> ...



I have mine Atomic dog, and I like what your posted here. I didn't know that about peppermint and freezing. 

I am all about integrated pest management myself out doors and the SNS line indoors.... Thanks for your post.. Love seeing like minded, lets save our environment and our lungs folks.

I don't like neem, MG taught me not to use it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 31, 2014)

Do not water with neem.  First of all, it is not a systemic.  Secondly, it doesn't work.  I personally have never had any luck with it at all for anything.


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 31, 2014)

I used floramite to spray the outdoor and greenhouse before grow. to strong for growing plants . Then mity wash for young plants. Now its 18000 ladybugs . not many mites left.  but the castle soap will be worked in next year .  thanks ncgma.... any tips for PM?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2014)

PM, huge air flow, plants trimmed to let air move thru. dehumidifier if needed.  That is just what i have  learned, i have not had it in my pot garden. With roses it is really important to pick up any fallen leaves as they hold spores. Burn the clippings, use bleach in the room to kill spores.  Good luck.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 31, 2014)

so should i water with azamax while my plant is 2 and a half weeks away from harvest, this wont affect my buds taste?


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 31, 2014)

and how much affect will the mites have on the bud/plant


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2014)

We used something called "Ultimate Wash" worked wonders and was not a pesticide.  Was electrically charged water.  It worked wonders, I know sounds so odd.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 31, 2014)

how many times do you have to applicate it


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 31, 2014)

and do u water it down, trying to see how much to order


----------



## lyfespan (Sep 1, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> how many times do you have to applicate it



I have been drenching once a week on the azamax, at a rate of 25 ml per gallon. I switch between azamax and SNS 209 and SNS 217, just to keep the Borg from building up tolerances


----------



## MR1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I would not stop with the 209, since it is made with rosemary which is natural I don't think they will build up tolerance, would they not already have built up tolerance from the rosemary in the wild? Just a thought.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2014)

Mites will build up tolerances to anything and everything--they truly are The Borg.  There is not actually much Rosemary in the wild for them to build up a tolerance to.  IMO, it is important to switch up treatments.  I have never used Azamax as a systemic--I have sprayed in on.


----------



## moxie (Sep 2, 2014)

do all these methods kill the eggs because they lay eggs shortly after birth and eggs hatch within 5 to 7 days , The Rev in skunk magazine recommends safers end all 2 .


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2014)

I know they get used to and immune to safers. I have used that. 

Look up sierranaturalscience.com     I promise i don't work for these folks really. there rosemary stuff interrupts the life cycle.


----------



## ncmga (Sep 2, 2014)

I like to use Dr Bronners peppermint soap at 1 oz water, distilled preferably then spray on then do a water wash. The peppermint freezes em and dries em out and any other bug. The soap is castille and biodegradable and made with hemp oil.

Peace 
Atomic Dog


----------



## ncmga (Sep 2, 2014)

That is 1 oz soap/1 qt= strong, 1 oz/ gallon =weak, in between u figure.


----------



## ncmga (Sep 2, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I have mine Atomic dog, and I like what your posted here. I didn't know that about peppermint and freezing.
> 
> I am all about integrated pest management myself out doors and the SNS line indoors.... Thanks for your post.. Love seeing like minded, lets save our environment and our lungs folks.
> 
> I don't like neem, MG taught me not to use it.



Thanks Rosebud ,Peace
Yeah that peppermint oil is a very effective natural. If u ever take a bath on a hot day with that soap in hot water, u will be shivering like a leaf, cold as ice. I use for 30 yrs and on bugs like roaches , silver fish, millipede, aphid... legs in the air.
O liked my main man master gardener Jerry Baker, and here in DC , Dr Mark Cathy the head Agronomist here at MD U / USDA.

Peace
Atomic Dog


----------



## ncmga (Sep 3, 2014)

That is 1 oz soap/1 qt= strong, 1 oz/ gallon =weak, in between u figure.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 3, 2014)

I guess you can't get immune to dead.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2014)

moxie said:


> do all these methods kill the eggs because they lay eggs shortly after birth and eggs hatch within 5 to 7 days , The Rev in skunk magazine recommends safers end all 2 .


 
 I, personally, have never had any luck with Safers.


----------



## ncmga (Sep 3, 2014)

bozzo420 said:


> I used floramite to spray the outdoor and greenhouse before grow. to strong for growing plants . Then mity wash for young plants. Now its 18000 ladybugs . not many mites left.  but the castle soap will be worked in next year .  thanks ncgma.... any tips for PM?



Greetings
Might try the yellow garden sticky traps, then u may can use DE( diometaceous earth) , like chittin  a micro sea creature that is like dust or sand and has micro blades that cut to shreads insect on or in soil. DE is usually spread on the surface of u medium.

Atomic Dog


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 16, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have successfully gotten rid of mites with Forbid and/or Floramite.



I just sprayed veg with forbid..can I soil drench it for the flowers?


----------



## dontknowmuch (Jan 16, 2015)

I use DE for whiteflies,,works like a charm. just spread it on the top of your medium..feed from below a week or so then shop vac the DE up...now wondering if I could somehow dust my plants with DE if it might kill the mites


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 16, 2015)

dontknowmuch said:


> I use DE for whiteflies,,works like a charm. just spread it on the top of your medium..feed from below a week or so then shop vac the DE up...now wondering if I could somehow dust my plants with DE if it might kill the mites



No, DE will not work for mites and IMO, it could be disasterous for the plants.  It does work great for those things in your soil though.


----------

